# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Mareas "excepcionales e históricas"

## ben-amar

ANUNCIO DE LA JUNTA
Mareas "excepcionales e históricas" en la costa de Cádiz este fin de semana
europapress.es
Jueves, 17 de marzo 2011

CÁDIZ, 10 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El sábado 19 y domingo 20 de marzo se prevé que haya una marea excepcional que afectará a toda la costa Subatlántica andaluza, desde Huelva hasta el Estrecho, lo que incidirá de lleno en las costas de la provincia y en especial en el Parque Natural Bahía de Cádiz, al estar muy ligado al ritmo marcado por las mareas, según ha explicado en rueda de prensa la delegada provincial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta en Cádiz, Silvia López, que ha añadido que se trata de una circunstancia que puede ser "excepcional e histórica", ya que es posible que se observen una de las mayores mareas de las que hay constancia en los registros existentes.

   Según ha indicado López, se podrán ver pleamares muy altas, sucedidas de bajamares muy acusadas, aunque el alcance final de las aguas estará determinado por otros factores ambientales como la presión atmosférica, el viento o la lluvia. Así, la pleamar y la bajamar dependerán de factores meteorológicos como el viento, la existencia de una borrasca o de un anticiclón, subiendo aún más de lo esperado el nivel del mar si se dan bajas presiones y bajando el nivel si se dan altas presiones. No obstante, independientemente de estos factores, se espera que la marea sea máxima.

   Los coeficientes de marea que se suelen registrar en Cádiz asociados a mareas vivas se encuentran en valores entre 90-105, las medias entre 60 y 80, y las muertas por debajo de 50. Por su parte, la marea de ese fin de semana tendrá coeficientes de 117.

   La delegada de Medio Ambiente ha indicado que para esas mareas, en el caso de la pleamar quedarán bajo el agua la mayoría de las salinas abandonadas y marismas, mientras que en el caso de las playas urbanas es muy posible que el agua llegue hasta el mismo paseo marítimo. Por su parte, en el caso de la bajamar, quedarán al descubierto la totalidad de zonas intermareales, incluyendo áreas que emergen muy excepcionalmente o incluso que históricamente no se han visto libres de inundación.

   Las mareas influirán de forma determinante en las especies de marisqueo, ya que serán accesibles a la vista los ejemplares habitualmente protegidos por el mar y por tanto de mayor tamaño. Además, la marea baja dejará ver algas, pólipos y organismos adheridos a las rocas que normalmente no se ven fuera del agua y cuyo hábitat se restringe a una estrecha franja de la costa. Asimismo, se espera que sean días excepcionales para la pesca, ya que las fuertes corrientes de agua movilizarán numerosos nutrientes y tras ellos numerosos bancos de peces.

   López ha indicado que desde el punto de vista paisajístico, las mareas ofrecerán imágenes únicas, tanto en la marea alta que ofrecerá un paisaje excepcional en el Parque Bahía de Cádiz, como en la bajamar que dejará al descubierto una amplia zona marina que normalmente no puede ser observada.

   Así, se podrán ver los bajos rocosos de La Caleta, la Alameda o el Faro de las Puercas, en la capital gaditana, donde también se registrarán imágenes insólitas en las playas de la Victoria, Santa María del Mar o Cortadura, ya que habrá momentos en los que la playa sea enorme y otros en los que éstas se encuentren totalmente sumergidas.

   Otro de los puntos para apreciar este fenómeno será Sancti Petri, lugar en el que se prevé que haya unas vistas únicas, ya que todo el farallón rocoso podría quedar al descubierto y además la Punta del Boquerón casi quedará unida con el castillo.

----------


## Luján

Estas mareas se deben, en gran parte, a que este fin de semana de San José, la Luna llena será la más cercana de los últimos 20 años, debido a que coincide el apogeo de la órbita lunar con la Luna llena: http://www.suite101.net/content/la-l...18-anos-a44549 y http://foros.embalses.net/showpost.php?p=60486&postcount=276

----------

